# You Want Me to Shave Your What?



## HarajukuGoober (Aug 5, 2011)

So, I've been grooming from my home for about 3 years now, and along the way, I've had a few strange requests for shaving. The two most memorable ones would have to be the English Bulldog and the Pug...yes, the owners of these dogs wanted me to shave them!! I mean, I'm not one to argue, it's what the owner wants. And it's always the same reason, "he's shedding a lot" Well, my friend, shaving isn't gonna stop or slow down shedding...it's just gonna make the hairs really tiny!! 

But yeah, just felt like sharing that. Anyone else ever have to shave a breed that just does not need to be shaved??


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

yes, it was a 3 lb chi. yeah that was defanitly a "rat" dog after that.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

So did you actually shave the Pug and English Bulldog? I'm not a groomer, but I think I would have educated the customer at this point instead of just going with what the customer wanted. I can only imagine how itchy those poor pups were afterwards


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Loki Love said:


> So did you actually shave the Pug and English Bulldog? I'm not a groomer, but I think I would have educated the customer at this point instead of just going with what the customer wanted. I can only imagine how itchy those poor pups were afterwards


Shaving them doesn't make them itchy. I have shaved pugs, labs, beagles, etc etc. Its the owners dog, and they want it shaved, I will explain that it is still going to shed (however, you won't see the tiny hairs all over your clothes) and that it may grow back funky for awhile. If they still want it done, I will do it, using my professional knowledge about grooming equipment to decide the length. Dogs don't die or get deathly ill from being shaved. Its just hair, and it grows back.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> Shaving them doesn't make them itchy.


Really? I've always heard the opposite - good to know! 

I also realize that dogs will not die nor get deathly ill from being shaved (but thanks for putting it out there in case others may have suspected)


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> Really? I've always heard the opposite - good to know!
> 
> I also realize that dogs will not die nor get deathly ill from being shaved (but thanks for putting it out there in case others may have suspected)


The only time a dog will be itchy is if the clipped hairs are left on the dog afterwords. When I clip (I'll take this moment to say I'm not a professional nor do I have a license. I just have some equipment so I help out some of my friends.) I always give a bath after or a really good brushing.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Loki Love said:


> Really? I've always heard the opposite - good to know!
> 
> I also realize that dogs will not die nor get deathly ill from being shaved (but thanks for putting it out there in case others may have suspected)


Unfortunately the subject of shaving dogs that "aren't supposed to be shaved" has been hashed out on this board, and every other board, and by professional groomers and pet owners, breeders, etc and so on..People usually get pretty adamant about NOT shaving a dog because it "not supposed to be" according to whoever says so..I apologize for jumping the gun here...lol I am just so tired of this age old discussion and people getting on their high horses about dog hair. No one has on this thread...yet..;-)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Shaving a double coated breed can definitely be trouble. It messes with their ability to regulate their body temp from my understanding. And double coats can grow back really really weird and wrong.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

O I thought you were talking about body parts... Around here a "Bikini wax" is an acceptable request for hygienic reasons-- cuts down on the dingle berries.....


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Shaving a pug and english bulldog? Wow!

They might want to get a hairless dog might make it easier? Except they'll have to be careful it doesn't get sun burned.. 

I just don't get it shedding is a part of being a dog owner, don't get a dog if you can't handle it or clean up more? Hair is still around even when cleaning a lot, but still.

No way I'd ever shave Saya my shiba inu she does just fine in the summer heat that's why she blows her coat in spring to have lighter under coat for summer..


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Shaving a double coated breed can definitely be trouble. It messes with their ability to regulate their body temp from my understanding. And double coats can grow back really really weird and wrong.


This is truth. Never shave a dog with a double coat. It will cause all sorts of problems...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

people always as me if we shave iorek (samoyed) for the summer. :S he is just fine in the summer with his coat. he blows his coat and the groomer combs him out every 2 months (with us doing it between, but she just does a WAY better job) and he is just fine. we don't take him for super long walks when it is hot, but we don't want to walk then either.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Candydb said:


> O I thought you were talking about body parts... Around here a "Bikini wax" is an acceptable request for hygienic reasons-- cuts down on the dingle berries.....


I do use clippers on her read end, just a little bit. I don't shave her butt entirely or anything. It's just enough to keep the poop from getting caught lol


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had to shave a mastiff, and a lab/ pit mix. those were the strangest because their hair was so short, shaving them took off barely any hair. and both dogs were on very poor quality dog foods, but the owners refused to listen to us when we told them a better food would probably help their coat quality and shedding. 

we get pugs pretty frequently for shaves in the summer, but the most common summer-shave is a golden.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

lol the only time I have seen short haired dogs shaved would be Maddie and Mason, but that was NOT intentional, and they look rediculous..they are dogs that come to the doggy daycare, I work at, and they had gone to a different daycare wile traveling, this other daycare had a groomer, and they asked the dogs feet be trimmed..apperently the groomer took this to mean "shave the dogs" ! until I saw then it never even crossed my mind that anyone would shave a short hair dog lol, we have grooming as well, and we have never ever had someone come in and ask us to shave a short haired dog!


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

i've had ppl want pugs shaved, jrt shaved, rat terriers chihuahuas but my fave was a pit bull. i don't shave none of those breeds tho i give em a deshedding treatment and just talk to them that it doesn't stop the shedding ect ect. but some people insist like the labs and goldens bleh, i've seen coats destroyed on some, some do fine some not so much


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I live in Arizona...people here shave everything...Labs, Pugs, shorthaired cats (usually for shedding)..not to mention the double coated breeds. I can't count how many people ask each summer if I'm going to shave my rough coated Chow. (the answer is always no)


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I was at petsmart and one of the groomers tried to talk to me about shaving down my pug. I thought she was effing with me. 

I still don't see a point to anything but deshedding and good vitamins....oh, and accepting that pugs are shedding monsters! I wear prints so you never see if the black or the fawn was on me today.


----------

